# 1GB of Data in the Real World



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

In practical terms what does 1GB of data actually mean in practical terms.

For example, if the user mainly uses the Internet for Email; Browsing the WWW; Google Maps; YouTube and Skype then what does 1GB of data translate to in terms of such usage..?

Or is that the same as asking "how long is a piece of string"...

T.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Video is the big user. This article includes the sentence, "Watching movies or TV shows on Netflix uses about 1 GB of data per hour for each stream of standard definition video, and up to 3 GB per hour for each stream of HD video."

I found that link via a search for "video streaming data usage." You may get your answers from searching for such things as "skype data usage." Chances are you will not use 1GB (my estimate) in a month if you avoid video and music.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

We don't stream video nor music. For two senior citizens in the house, a typical month according to Comcast/Xfinity was about 3GB. (We've had broadband since 2004).

This month it was about 5GB. My big use, downloading linux ISOs and updating computers, android tablets and a phone. My husband will watch YouTube self repair videos or a demonstration of a tool he is considering.

So, How many users in your household?
What does each user spend the majority of time on the internet doing?

Your ISP and android devices can show you your data usage for a time period. Take the time to learn how much bandwidth you consume.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Liz and Terry, thanks for your replies and for the Link.

My question actually relates to data use when away from home. My home/office is on an "unlimited" plan and my ISP therefore does not keep a record of Data usage.

I am considering using a service such as that provided by Nuu Konnect (see YouTube video below) which has services in 100+ countries. They charge per gig of data irrespective of location. I am trying to do the math as to whether this option is financially viable - it certainly seems convenient. This is in some ways similar to the Huawei E5330 mobile WiFi that is available from mobile service providers. My thinking is that perhaps a specialist supplier such as Nuu would be a better option than simply a tag-on option from a mobile provider.....???






T.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> My question actually relates to data use when away from home.


 That was something essential that should have been put into your first post.

I have no use for the service you are looking at. My Virgin Mobile plan at $35/month includes 5GB of cellular data as well as unlimited calls and texts.
I'd have a hard time using 5GB on my phone. I rarely use cell for data since wifi spots are getting easier to find daily.

1GB allows you to do ONE of the following:
Browse 3,000 webpages
Send 1,500,000 WhatsApp messages
Upload 4,000 photos
Send 10,000 emails
Watch YouTube for 5 hours
Stream 160 songs (with video)


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry Liz.... you are correct, I should have put that in my first Post..... I am duly chastised...oops...:notworthy:

The information that you have provided in Post #5 is very helpful and I have C&P that into a local note. As this service uses WiFi for phone calls I am wondering how much a phone call consumes per minute.

The problem with WiFi "spots" is security. I would not use a public WiFi without using a VPN. 

T.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I would say when going on a holiday using liberally my mobile phone to connect to the Internet 1GB of data would last about a week to 10 days. When at home in the evening with private wifi I have not been able to use up the 2GB data per month from my service provider. I am talking using 4G 24-7.

If you use Internet to make calls, say using WhatsApp or Skype, you don't use up the minutes at all. The minutes are for using the mobile phone line only. You can whatsapp someone at the other end of the world for several hours and it is all free. You will find the whatsapp calls reception rather poor even with a strong wifi. The best reception is to use up your minutes but Skype is generally good enough at a tiny cost (in pennies or cents).


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Saikee, thanks for that information - very useful..

I am on an "unlimited" plan at my home/office and therefore my ISP does not provide usage data. However, I have been monitoring my usage when connected to a VPN and that has provided some useful info as usage is constantly updated when the connection is via the VPN. Some of the usage results have been surprising..... but have provided useful information.

I am still considering Nuu Konnect as described in Post #4. The benefit of this or a similar type service is security. Public WiFi is unsuitable for any type of confidential communication and that really is the big selling point of services such as Nuu Konnect.

T.


----------

